# Horny Toad



## wyogoob

Glad to see Greater Short-horned Lizards today in my flower garden. We have plenty in the empty lots around our neighborhood, but rarely see them in yards.


----------



## threshershark

Nice Wyo, I love horned lizards and wish there were some in my garden.


----------



## sawsman

Cool, I thought them things were extinct.. I haven't seen one in years!


----------



## Al Hansen

Used to see them a lot when I was a kid. Interesting throughback to long ago. You know.................... like when .45 was born. :wink:


----------



## .45

Al Hansen said:


> Used to see them a lot when I was a kid. Interesting throughback to long ago. You know.................... like when .45 was born. :wink:


Hey, hey, hey....watch it junior !! :wink:

Mr. El Matador posted some horned toads awhile back...where is the Matador ?


----------



## wyogoob

.45 said:


> Mr. El Matador posted some horned toads awhile back...where is the Matador ?


I checked El Matador's Horned Toad out. The poor little guy was skinny, undernourished. Nice pics though.


----------



## Jed

Nice. How can you tell if the toad is horny or not? 


I haven't seen one of those since I was a little feller.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls

Jed said:


> Nice. How can you tell if the toad is horny or not?


Turn 'em over. :mrgreen:


----------



## EmptyNet

I was going through some of my pics and found this one, kind of small.


----------



## wyogoob

cool


----------



## JCR

Those things are so neat. Thanks for posting those pics up!


----------

